# Marlin Monday!!!



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Yesterday we decide to go to Spur for some trolling and tilefish, we left the dock around 3:00, start trolling as soonest sun came out 2 hours later we had fish on!!! of course on the smallest set up (TLD 20 with 40 lb line, i still don't know why we had that rod on the spread) anyway was a white marlin, probably around 60 lb, tagged and released, trolled for couple hours and then put the electric reels to work, we caught 6 tilefish, left there around 14:00 start trolling again, few knockdowns and then we got that cuda, and then we saw some sea weed start trolling around it and we saw this triple tail swimming around, throw live bait on it and DANG!!!! Fish on!!!! 6.8 lb #1 on rodeo, trolled until 16:00 and headed back to AJS, not lotta meat to bring home, but we had lotta fun for sure!!!


----------



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

:notworthy:Holy triple tail. looks like a hell of a time. how deep for your tiles!?!?!


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice box of fish - looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

BELLY UP said:


> :notworthy:Holy triple tail. looks like a hell of a time. how deep for your tiles!?!?!


1.500' even with electric reels takes forever


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great catch! Surprised you didn't pull some chickens off the grass.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

OHenry said:


> Great catch! Surprised you didn't pull some chickens off the grass.


i know, i was pretty sure would be some in there...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like a tasty trip to me!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome trip, congrats!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice, but how did that Cuda taste?
Whyme


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice box of fish for sure!
I would think twice about eating that Cuda though.
Cigatera is not a good thing to have at all.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Nice, but how did that Cuda taste?
> Whyme


we keep that for cut bait, we were out bait, and had another spot for bottom fishing :thumbup:


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boardfeet said:


> Nice box of fish for sure!
> I would think twice about eating that Cuda though.
> Cigatera is not a good thing to have at all.


we keep that for cut bait, we were out bait, and had another spot for bottom fishing :thumbup:


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

we keep that for cut bait, we were out bait, and had another spot for bottom fishing :thumbup:


----------

